# Plants have no smell...Why?



## KP419 (Sep 19, 2012)

For some odd reason my plants are on the 9th week of flowering and have no smell to them at all. Does anyone know why this is? I checked the trichromes last night and they are milky in color now so they are getting close to being done. There is a decent amount of resin on these buds but I am just confused on why there is no smell. My last grow with the same plants had a pretty good smell to them. So if anyone knows why this is please fill me in, Thanks!


----------



## nvthis (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm.. Interesting...

The last time you grew them, were those the seed plants? And these would be the clones?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you get a smell when you pinch a bud?  I've had a few strains not show much stink until they finish, but still had a flavor-smell to the pinched bud.


----------



## KP419 (Sep 19, 2012)

oh ya i fogot i have 2 plants outside that are same age and they smell great. Yes the first grow were from seeds except one of the plants which was a clone but all of these are clones this time around. im going to try pinching the bud now and will let ya kno


----------



## KP419 (Sep 19, 2012)

yes they do smell when i pinch the buds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

well there ya go.....I have some strains that dont smell untill ya break the buds 


take care and be safe


----------



## nvthis (Sep 21, 2012)

KP419 said:
			
		

> oh ya i fogot i have 2 plants outside that are same age and they smell great. Yes the first grow were from seeds except one of the plants which was a clone but all of these are clones this time around. im going to try pinching the bud now and will let ya kno


 
Seed plants will always show more robust growth, and seems most times will have a stronger smell/flavor IMO. The clones from the same plant will not grow as strongly and the smell/flavor, though the same, will not be as pronounced. Again, this has been my experience...


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, really?  Right now I have 2 sets of 10 clones and their mothers in the flower room.  If anything the clones are more robust and happy plants, and are just as stinky if not more so than their mothers.  That's true of 2 strains for me - a Cheese and Twilight.  The Twilight clones look much better than their mommy.

Maybe I'm just lucky or something.





			
				nvthis said:
			
		

> Seed plants will always show more robust growth, and seems most times will have a stronger smell/flavor IMO. The clones from the same plant will not grow as strongly and the smell/flavor, though the same, will not be as pronounced. Again, this has been my experience...


----------



## KP419 (Sep 21, 2012)

my seed plants smell great and always have but my clones just don't seem as strong as the seed plants. When i pinch the bud of the clones they smell just like the original plants but the originals you could smell from a few feet away. It is getting close to harvest now and when I walk into my room today I could finally smell them a little bit.


----------

